# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Բրեդ Փիթ

## Hripsimee

Բրեդ Փիթ : Ձեր կարծիքը  դերասանի ու նրա  խաղացած  դերերի  մասին:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ինքս  տեսել եմ  նրա  մասնակցությամբ «Աշնանային  լեգենդներ» ,  «Արևի մութ կողմը» , «Տրոյա» , «Օուշենի 11 , 12 ընկերները» , «Միստր և Միսիս Սմիթները» , «Ծանոթացեք , Ջո Բլեք» , «Բաբելոն»  ֆիլմերը: Ձեր կարծիքը  դերասանի ու նրա  խաղացած  դերերի  մասին:
  Բոլորից շատ սիրում  եմ  «Աշնանային  լեգենդներ» ֆիլմը: Ոչ  մի  կերպ  չեմ  կարողանում  այն  նայել  առանց լաց լինելու : Հրաշալի  ֆիլմ է: Շատ եմ սիրում  Տրիստանի  կերպարը  ու ֆիլմը հիշելիս միշտ էս տողերն են միտքս  գալիս .
  Те , кто любили  Тристана , умерли рано , сколько бы он не пытался  их  беречь. Он  был  как скала , об которую разбивались  волны. 
  ՈՒ մեկ էլ Տրիստանի  եղբոր  խոսքերը.
 Всю  свою  жизьн  я провел без ошибок , о ты всем причинял боль.Но почему то все: мой отец , мой брат и даже моя собственная жена любила не меня а тебя.
  Հ.Գ.Ներեցեք , եթե ռուսերեն հատվածների մեջ  սխալներ եմ արել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեկդ ղժժացել եք՝ կնզովեմ  :Angry2: :

Իմ ամենասիրած դերասաններից է: Կառանձնացնեմ՝ «Բաբելոնը», «Օուշենները«, «Մեծ խաղադրույքը», «Տասներկու կապիկը», «Յոթը», «Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետը»:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես անճաշակ եմ Բռետ Պիտին չեմ սիրում...
Բայց.... *«Ծանոթացեք , Ջո Բլեք»*-ի համար ուղղակի գժվում եմ  :Love:

----------

Երկնային (29.01.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Նշված ֆիլմերից մի քանիսն եմ դիտել, կառանձնացնեմ սրանք`



> «Արևի մութ կողմը» , «Ծանոթացեք , Ջո Բլեք» ,


Իսկ "Աշնանային լեգենդները" հրաշալի ֆիլմ է` հրաշալի դերասանական կազմով ու խաղով, բայց էնքա~ն ձգձգած է, առաջին անգամ որ նայում էի` ուշ էր, չէի համբերում` վերջանար, էդպիսի տպավորությամբ էլ հիշվեց ֆիլմն ինձ համար...

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավն է Բրեդը  :Love:  դե, ասենք, Ջոննի Դեպի պես բազմազան չէ ու չի կարող լինել, որովհետև էդքան տաղանդավոր չէ, բայց ինքն իր տեսակի մեջ շատ լավն է ու լավ էլ խաղում է այդ "իր" տեսակի դերերը` ուժեղ, գեղեցիկ, սրտակեր... ну просто душка  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

"*Յոթ տարի Տիբեթում*"։
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով՝ Բրեդի լավագույն դերակատարումն է։

----------


## Kita

Չեմ կարող ասել, որ պաշտում եմ իրան, բայց լավիկն է…  :Smile: Բայց զատո շաաատ եմ սիրում «Ծանոթացեք , Ջո Բլեք», «Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետը» ֆիլմերը, մի քանի անգամ նայել եմ ու էլի կնայեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բրեդը լավ ֆիլմեր շատ ունի ու բոլորում էլ արտակարգ է խաղում, բայց մեկա, իրեն չեմ սիրում....

----------


## Սամվել

> Բրեդը լավ ֆիլմեր շատ ունի ու բոլորում էլ արտակարգ է խաղում, բայց մեկա, իրեն չեմ սիրում....


Զարմանալի կլիներ որ սիրեիր...

Ես էլ եմ էս նույն բանը ասում

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բրեդը լավ ֆիլմեր շատ ունի ու բոլորում էլ արտակարգ է խաղում, բայց մեկա, իրեն չեմ սիրում....





> Զարմանալի կլիներ որ սիրեիր...
> 
> Ես էլ եմ էս նույն բանը ասում


«*Snatch*»-ը նայել ե՞ք (ցանկալի է՝ անգլերեն): Եթե հա, ու ձեզ վրա էդ կինոյում Բրեդ Փիթի խաղը տպավորություն չի թողել, ապա...

Երբ լռում են մարդիկ, խոսում են ատրճանակները  :Angry2: : Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում՝ բենզինն ու լուցկին  :Tongue:  :LOL: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> «*Snatch*»-ը նայել ե՞ք (ցանկալի է՝ անգլերեն): Եթե հա, ու ձեզ վրա էդ կինոյում Բրեդ Փիթի խաղը տպավորություն չի թողել, ապա...
> 
> Երբ լռում են մարդիկ, խոսում են ատրճանակները : Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում՝ բենզինն ու լուցկին :


Հայկ ջան, նայել եմ, չնայած ռուսերեն, կինոն արտակարգ է, Փիթն էլ ա արտակարգ խաղում, բայց դե մեկա, դրան սիրել չի լինում....  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կարգին դերասան ա, շատ լավ ա խաղում: Դերերից ամենաշատը հավանում եմ Աքիլեսի դերը Տրոյա ֆիլմում:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կարգին դերասան ա, շատ լավ ա խաղում: Դերերից ամենաշատը հավանում եմ Աքիլեսի դերը Տրոյա ֆիլմում:


Վերջն ա տե  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ իմ համեստագույն կարծիքով Տրոյա կոչվող ախմախությունը Բրեդի կարիերայի ամենավատ ֆիլմն էր...  :Tongue:

----------

Ribelle (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սիրում եմ Բրեդ Փիթին։  :Love:  
Ամենասիրածս դերակատարումներն են *«Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետ»* և *«Արևի հակառակ կողմը»* ֆիլմերինը։  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (29.01.2009)

----------


## Bergmann

> Ես անճաշակ եմ Բռետ Պիտին չեմ սիրում...


Ես էլ եմ անճաշակ, չեմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Hripsimee

Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետ  ֆիլմը դիտել եմ շատ վաղուց , բայց հիշում  եմ , որ լավ տպավորություն եմ ստացել Բրեդ Փիթի և մանավանդ Տոմ  Կրուզի խաղից :Smile: 
Մի քանի նկարներ Հարցազրույցից...

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բրեդը լավ ֆիլմեր շատ ունի ու բոլորում էլ արտակարգ է խաղում, բայց մեկա, իրեն չեմ սիրում....


Եթե ընդունում ես , որ դերերը լավն են ու ինքը  լավ դերասանա , ապա չես սիրում ուղղակի անձնական հակակրանքի պատճառով?

----------


## Cannibal

ես ել եմ միքիչ սիրում Բրեդին բայց դե արդեն հոգնել եմ ոնցվոր.նոր դեմք եմ ուզում տենամ կինոաշխարհում :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Նշված ֆիլմերից մի քանիսն եմ դիտել, կառանձնացնեմ սրանք`
> 
> 
> Իսկ "Աշնանային լեգենդները" հրաշալի ֆիլմ է` հրաշալի դերասանական կազմով ու խաղով, բայց էնքա~ն ձգձգած է, առաջին անգամ որ նայում էի` ուշ էր, չէի համբերում` վերջանար, էդպիսի տպավորությամբ էլ հիշվեց ֆիլմն ինձ համար...
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավն է Բրեդը  դե, ասենք, Ջոննի Դեպի պես բազմազան չէ ու չի կարող լինել, որովհետև էդքան տաղանդավոր չէ, բայց ինքն իր տեսակի մեջ շատ լավն է ու լավ էլ խաղում է այդ "իր" տեսակի դերերը` ուժեղ, գեղեցիկ, սրտակեր... ну просто душка


Չեմ  կարծում , որ Բրեդ Փիթի կերպարները  միատիպ են :Wink:  . օրինակ ինչո՞վ   են  նման Snatch-ի  գնչուն  կամ  12 կապիկներ-ի  խելագարը  Տրոյայի  Աքիլեսին կամ  թեկուզ Mrs and Mr Smith-ի  Ջոն Սմիթին:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բրեդը լավ ֆիլմեր շատ ունի ու բոլորում էլ արտակարգ է խաղում, բայց մեկա, իրեն չեմ սիրում....


 :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

Չեմ տեսել 7 տարի Տիբեթում ֆիլմը , ով է տեսել?Լավն է? :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ֆանատ չեմ Բրեդ Փիթի, բայց սիրում եմ, հաճելի է նայելը  :Tongue: ...
Իր մասնակցությամբ համարյա թե անհաջող ֆիլմ չկա /բացի Տրոյայից ու Մր և Մս Սմիթները  :Bad: /

Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ
Յոթը,
Fight Club, :Cool: 
Յոթ տարի Թիբեթում,
Աշնան Լեգենդները  :Love: 
Большой куш /չեմ հիշում անգլերեն ինչպես էր, երևի Snatch ն է ձեր նշած/ ֆիլմում գնչուի դերն է խաղում  :LOL:  

Ու էլի լիքքքքը կինոներ ունի, որ հիմա չեմ հիշում, բայց իր մասնակցությամբ ֆիլմը արդեն որակի նշան է  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> /բացի Տրոյայից ու Մր և Մս Սմիթները /


Երևի թե իրա ամենահաջողված կինոներն են սրանք  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Մեկը "Սնաչը" /Բալշոյ կուշ/  :Hands Up: , մյուսը "Լեգենդը Օսենյի" իրա հաջողված ֆիլմերն են

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Snatch-ը կարգին կինոա  :Cool: 
Բայց էն երկրորդ ասածդ (Լեգենդը Օսենյի) չեմ տեսել, կամ էլ անունով տեղը չբերի  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Snatch-ը կարգին կինոա 
> Բայց էն երկրորդ ասածդ (Լեգենդը Օսենյի) չեմ տեսել, կամ էլ անունով տեղը չբերի


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legends_of_the_Fall
Էնթընի Հոփկինսի հետ ա խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Տրոյա ֆիլմում շատ եմ հավանում, Joe black -ում էլ լավն է:
Ես շատ եմ սիրում, երբ ինքը ֆիլմերում հուզվում կամ լացում է, ինչպես միշտ ձեռքը դնում է ծնոտի տակ ու..., լավն է այդ պահերին... :Love: 
Տրոյայում Գեկտորի հետ հատվածում... լավն է :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Իսկ իմ համեստագույն կարծիքով Տրոյա կոչվող ախմախությունը Բրեդի կարիերայի ամենավատ ֆիլմն էր...


Լրիվ  ուրիշ  կարծիքի եմ :Smile: 
Շատ եմ  սիրում  «Տրոյա»-ն : Շատ շքեղ , գեղեցիկ  նկարված ֆիլմա : :Love:  Ֆիլմի  հիմնականան  իմաստը  խտացածա  նախաբանի  ու  վերջաբանի մեջ :

_Men  are haunted  by  the  vastness  of eternity , and so  we  ask ourselves – will our  actions echo  across the centuries ? Will strangers  hear  our  names  long  after  we’re gone  and  wonder who we were , how  bravely  we  fought , how  fiercely we loved?
  Մարդկանց հանգիստ չի  տալիս  հավերժության  անսահմանությունը , ու մենք  հարցնում  ենք  ինքներս  մեզ` արդյոք մեր  գործերը կմնա՞ն դարերում , կլսեն  արդյոք  անծանոթները  մեր անունները  այն  ժամանակ , երբ  արդեն վաղուց չենք լինի ,  կհետաքրքրվեն արդյոք , թե  ով էինք մենք  , որքան խիզախորեն  էինք  կռվում , որքան  կրակոտ  էինք սիրում:_

_Men rise  and  fall like the  winter  wheat , but  those  names  will never  die . Let  them say  I  lived  in  the time  of  Hector , tamer  of  horses , let  them  say I lived  in  the  time of  Achilles.
  Մարդիկ  ծնվում ու  մահանում  են  առանց  որևէ հետքի , բայց այս  անունները  երբեք  չեն  մահանա : Թող  որ ասեն` ես  ապրել եմ  ձիասանձ Հեկտորի  ժամանակներում , ես  ապրել եմ Աքիլեսի  ժամանակներում :_ 

   Սիրում  եմ  Աքիլեսի  կերպարը` հանդուգն , քաջ , երբեմն  դաժան , բայց , այնուամենայնիվ , սիրելու ընդունակ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  : Մեջս  տպավորվել  են Աքիլեսի  խոսքերը  Բրիսեիդային`
You  gave  me  peace in  a  lifetime  of  a  war.


  Սիրում  եմ  նաև  Էրիկ  Բանայի  կերտած Հեկտորին : Աքիլեսի  ու  Հեկտորի  կռվի  ժամանակ (ֆիլմի ամենագեղեցիկ  տեսարաններից մեկնա) երկուսին  էլ  միաժամանակ  հաղթանակ էի  ցանկանում ու  ծանր եմ տարել  Հեկտորի  մահը: :Sad: 
   Մի  խոսքով ,  ֆիլմը  առաջին անգամ  դիտել եմ  մեկ  շնչով  ու  շատ  տպավորված էի , հիմա էլ  ժամանակ  առ ժամանակ վերանայում  եմ որոշ հատվածներ:
   Ֆիլմի  վերջի    Remember  երգիվ  փշաքաղվում  եմ…

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի  քանի  նկարներ էլ  Տրոյա-ից ... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ֆանատ չեմ Բրեդ Փիթի, բայց սիրում եմ, հաճելի է նայելը ...
> Իր մասնակցությամբ համարյա թե անհաջող ֆիլմ չկա /բացի Տրոյայից ու Մր և Մս Սմիթները /
> 
> Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ
> Յոթը,
> Fight Club,
> Յոթ տարի Թիբեթում,
> Աշնան Լեգենդները 
> Большой куш /չեմ հիշում անգլերեն ինչպես էր, երևի Snatch ն է ձեր նշած/ ֆիլմում գնչուի դերն է խաղում  
> ...


Ես էլ  եմ  սիրում Snatch-ը , հետո  ավելի մանրամասն  կգրեմ  էտ  մասին :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երևի թե իրա ամենահաջողված կինոներն են սրանք


Գուցե իր համար նկարահանումները բարդ են եղել, նոր նվաճում է.... բայց ֆիմլը անկապն ա  :Smile:  Ուղղակի շատ մեծ պրոյեկտ ա եղել, շեշտը դրել են էֆֆեկտների, կոստյումների ու դեկորացիաների վրա, հերթական, ամերիկական, արդեն այդքանով ամեն ինչ ասված է  :Sad:  

Մր և Մս Սմիթը լրիվ շաքար-պրոյեկտ ա
Համոզված եմ, սցենարը գրվել ա ՀԵՆՑ այդ երկուսի վրայով, ՀԵՑՆ իրենց ամուսնության փաստը քննարկելու նպատակով, կինո-բամբասանք

Մեկ անգամ որպես թեթև, անիմաստ, ժամանակ սպանելու կինո կարելի է նայել, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա մեջը  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Camilla* շա՞տ խիստ չես մոտենում կինոներին  :Smile: 
Ես կինոների 90%-ը նայում եմ ուղակի հավեսի համար, պարտադիր չի ամեն մի կինոյի մեջ ինչ-որ իմաստ, գաղափար մտցնեն, կամ էլ դիտորդին մտածելու բան թողեն: Թեթև տարեք, երգ լսելու կարգի մի բանա էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> *Camilla* շա՞տ խիստ չես մոտենում կինոներին 
> Ես կինոների 90%-ը նայում եմ ուղակի հավեսի համար, պարտադիր չի ամեն մի կինոյի մեջ ինչ-որ իմաստ, գաղափար մտցնեն, կամ էլ դիտորդին մտածելու բան թողեն: Թեթև տարեք, երգ լսելու կարգի մի բանա էլի


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում  ով , բայց մեկը  ասելա`ֆիլմը  առաջին  հերթին զվարճանալու  համար է ,  մանավանդ սմիթների պես  կատակերգությունը:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Համաձայն եմ  Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում  ով , բայց մեկը  ասելա`*ֆիլմը  առաջին  հերթին զվարճանալու  համար է* ,  մանավանդ սմիթների պես  կատակերգությունը:


Դե լա՜վ, ԿԻՆՈ-ն ընդհանուր առմամբ էդպես մի թերագնահատեք, վերջապես՝ արվեստ ա, էլ չասենք, որ մեկն էլ՝ մասնավորապես Լնեինը, ասում էր՝ արվեստներից ամենակարևորը  :Tongue:  Բահց, իհարկե, մասնավոր դեպքերում ճիշտ բնորոշում է Սմիփներին էլ շատ սազում է. ես ինքս շա՜տ հավեսով եմ դիտել էդ ֆիլմն ու կարծեմ նույնիսկ 2 անգամ, ուրախանալու համար էլի կնայեի  :Wink:  շատ լավ տրամադրություն ա փոխանցում, իրանք էլ իսկապես վարակիչ հավեսով են խաղում... անհնար էր էսպիսի դերակատարումից հետո չամուսնանալ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Camilla* շա՞տ խիստ չես մոտենում կինոներին 
> Ես կինոների 90%-ը նայում եմ ուղակի հավեսի համար, պարտադիր չի ամեն մի կինոյի մեջ ինչ-որ իմաստ, գաղափար մտցնեն, կամ էլ դիտորդին մտածելու բան թողեն: Թեթև տարեք, երգ լսելու կարգի մի բանա էլի


Իհարկե  :Wink:  Իսկ ով ասաց, որ խիստ եմ նայում՞ Բնականաբար, իմ նայած կինոների  90%-ն էլ են զվարճանքի համար: Դրա համար էլ ասում ենք, թե որն է լուրջ ֆիլմ, որը ոչ:  :Wink: 

Օրինակ, Օուշենի 11 ընկերները հոյակապ ժամանցային ֆիլմ է, ես շատ եմ սիրում այդ ֆիլմը: 
չեմ նշել ուղղակի, քանի որ չէի ասի, թե դա Փիթի ֆիլմերից է  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> չեմ նշել ուղղակի, քանի որ չէի ասի, թե դա Փիթի ֆիլմերից է


Snatch-ում էլ ինքը մեծ դեր չի տանում, բայց լավա տանում  :Smile: 
Էն որ 3 նեգր գնում են ստավկեքի տեղը թալանելու, էդ պահի վրա էնքան եմ ծիծաղացել, վերջնա  :LOL:  որ դուռը չեն կարում բացեն, ասում են էս եսիմ ինչ սպեցիալնի դուռա, բան, հետո էն չաղոն գալի մյուս յանից բացումա, վերջնա  :Lol2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Snatch-ում էլ ինքը մեծ դեր չի տանում, բայց լավա տանում 
> Էն որ 3 նեգր գնում են ստավկեքի տեղը թալանելու, էդ պահի վրա էնքան եմ ծիծաղացել, վերջնա  որ դուռը չեն կարում բացեն, ասում են էս եսիմ ինչ սպեցիալնի դուռա, բան, հետո էն չաղոն գալի մյուս յանից բացումա, վերջնա


 :Lol2:   :LOL: 
Մեկել էն ռուսն ա դզում էդ ֆիլմում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Snatch-ում էլ ինքը մեծ դեր չի տանում, բայց լավա տանում 
> Էն որ 3 նեգր գնում են ստավկեքի տեղը թալանելու, էդ պահի վրա էնքան եմ ծիծաղացել, վերջնա  որ դուռը չեն կարում բացեն, ասում են էս եսիմ ինչ սպեցիալնի դուռա, բան, հետո էն չաղոն գալի մյուս յանից բացումա, վերջնա


 :LOL: Ես  էլ  եմ  շատ  ծիծաղացել ,  էտ եռյակը  ընդհանրապես շատ լավնա:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մեկել էն ռուսն ա դզում էդ ֆիլմում


Հա , Բորիսը  շատ  ուժեղա :Hands Up: Ինչքան  դժվարա մեռնում... :Shok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հա , Բորիսը  շատ  ուժեղաԻնչքան  դժվարա մեռնում...


Բա որ արանքում ռուսական ժողովրդականը մտնում ա  :Cool:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կարգին դերասան ա, շատ լավ ա խաղում: Դերերից ամենաշատը հավանում եմ Աքիլեսի դերը Տրոյա ֆիլմում:


Ես էլ էի ուզում սա գրել, մեկ էլ տեսա արդեն կա գրված:
Մի խոսքով նույն բառերը կասեմ :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Շատ լավնա :Smile: /որպես դերասան......... :Blush: /

----------


## Հայկօ

*Camilla* Շնորհակալություն, որ հիշեցրեցիր «Մարտական ակումբը»: Ես ես չէի լինի, եթե էս թեմայում դա չնշեի  :Smile: : Գլուխգործոց է: Հրաշալի գրքի փայլուն էկրանիզացում:

«*Տրոյան*» լավ ֆիլմ է, Բրեդ Փիթն էլ շատ լավ է խաղում, բայց խոսել այդ հոլիվուդյան պատրաստուկի խոհափիլիսոփայական խորխորատների մասին առնվազն ծիծաղելի է: Հոմերոսի «Իլիականը» կարդացե՞լ եք: Սար ու ձոր է:

Չնայած՝ որպես պատմական ֆիլմ և ոչ էպոսի էկրանիզացիա՝ «Տրոյան» խիստ հաջողված է: Հունական էպոսում, բնականաբար, հույները ներկայացված են որպես հերոսներ, իսկ տրոյացիները՝ ստոր կենդանիներ: Հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչու՞: Չէ՞ որ տրոյացիներն, ի վերջո, պաշտպանում էին իրենց հայրենի՛քը: Իսկ հույները, այսօրվա տերմինով ասած, ագրեսոր էին: Իսկ Հեղինեն ընդամենը առիթ էր Միկենեի արքա Ագամեմնոնի համար: Այնուամենայնիվ՝ աղբյուրին ծանոթ մարդու համար ֆիլմը մի քիչ տարօրինակ է:

Ի դեպ՝ ոչ թե Գեկտըր, այլ Հեկտոր: Բրիսեիդա - Բրիսեիս  :Smile: :

«*Օուշենի*» եռերգությունից լավագույնը 2-րդն է: Դա արդեն ոչ թե բլեֆ-ֆիլմ է, ոչ թե սյուրպրիզ-կոմեդիա, ոչ թե մարտաֆիլմ, այլ նախևառաջ՝ ռեժիսյորական ու դերասանական կինո: Այն շա՜տ ավելի արվեստ է, քան Հոլիվուդ:

«*Մեծ խաղադրույքը*» լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է, չեմ ուզում սկսել ծավալվել  :Smile: : Եվ առհասարակ՝ Գայ Ռիչիի միակ թերությունը Մադոննայի մարդը լինելն էր. մնացած բոլոր առումներով ինքն ինձ համար հանճարեղագույն ռեժիսյոր է: Իր դեպքում գործում է редко, но метко տարբերակը: Նշեմ միայն «Խաղաթղթեր, փող, երկու հրացանը», «Մեծ խաղադրույքն» ու վերջին տարիների լավագույն ֆիլմերից մեկը՝ «Ռևոլվերը». մնացածն ինքներդ եզրակացրեք  :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. «Ռևոլվերը» մի հատ էլ նշեմ  :Smile: : Ու մի հատ էլ: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ իմ լավագույն տասնյակի վերևներում էդ ֆիլմը կա ու կա՝ ինչ-որ տեղ «Վախն ու ատելությունը Լաս Վեգասումի» ու «Քրեական ընթերցվածքի» արանքում:

----------

Hripsimee (31.05.2009), Ribelle (13.06.2009)

----------


## nune'

Չեմ սիրում իրան, իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ սիրուն չի, որ աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը իրա համար գժվումա, իսկ որպես դերասան ինչ խոսք գնահատում եմ, ամենասիրելի դերակատարումը Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետ.......մռութ վամպիրա :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Գուցե իր համար նկարահանումները բարդ են եղել, նոր նվաճում է.... բայց ֆիմլը անկապն ա  Ուղղակի շատ մեծ պրոյեկտ ա եղել, շեշտը դրել են էֆֆեկտների, կոստյումների ու դեկորացիաների վրա, հերթական, ամերիկական, արդեն այդքանով ամեն ինչ ասված է  
> 
> Մր և Մս Սմիթը լրիվ շաքար-պրոյեկտ ա
> Համոզված եմ, սցենարը գրվել ա ՀԵՆՑ այդ երկուսի վրայով, ՀԵՑՆ իրենց ամուսնության փաստը քննարկելու նպատակով, կինո-բամբասանք
> 
> Մեկ անգամ որպես թեթև, անիմաստ, ժամանակ սպանելու կինո կարելի է նայել, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա մեջը


Բայց  ֆիլմը  ստեղծողները  դժվար  թե  արդեն իմանային , որ Ջոլին ու Պիտը  միանալու  են …  :Love: Մեկ էլ իրանք  ամուսնացած  չեն :Wink: 
Բայց ,  համաձայն եմ , եթե  գլխավոր  դերերում  Ջոլին  ու  Պիտը  չլինեին , ֆիլմը գուցե  չնայվեր:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բա որ արանքում ռուսական ժողովրդականը մտնում ա


Բա  որ  հերոսներից  մեկը (անունը  չեմ  հիշում) Անգլիան  նկարագրելու համար նշումա  թեյը , ահավոր եղանակը ու  մեկ էլ գրողի  տարած  Մերի  Փոփինսը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> *Camilla* Շնորհակալություն, որ հիշեցրեցիր «Մարտական ակումբը»: Ես ես չէի լինի, եթե էս թեմայում դա չնշեի : Գլուխգործոց է: Հրաշալի գրքի փայլուն էկրանիզացում:
> 
> «*Տրոյան*» լավ ֆիլմ է, Բրեդ Փիթն էլ շատ լավ է խաղում, բայց խոսել այդ հոլիվուդյան պատրաստուկի խոհափիլիսոփայական խորխորատների մասին առնվազն ծիծաղելի է: Հոմերոսի «Իլիականը» կարդացե՞լ եք: Սար ու ձոր է:
> 
> Չնայած՝ որպես պատմական ֆիլմ և ոչ էպոսի էկրանիզացիա՝ «Տրոյան» խիստ հաջողված է: Հունական էպոսում, բնականաբար, հույները ներկայացված են որպես հերոսներ, իսկ տրոյացիները՝ ստոր կենդանիներ: Հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչու՞: Չէ՞ որ տրոյացիներն, ի վերջո, պաշտպանում էին իրենց հայրենի՛քը: Իսկ հույները, այսօրվա տերմինով ասած, ագրեսոր էին: Իսկ Հեղինեն ընդամենը առիթ էր Միկենեի արքա Ագամեմնոնի համար: Այնուամենայնիվ՝ աղբյուրին ծանոթ մարդու համար ֆիլմը մի քիչ տարօրինակ է:
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ ոչ թե Գեկտըր, այլ Հեկտոր: Բրիսեիդա - Բրիսեիս :
> 
> «*Օուշենի*» եռերգությունից լավագույնը 2-րդն է: Դա արդեն ոչ թե բլեֆ-ֆիլմ է, ոչ թե սյուրպրիզ-կոմեդիա, ոչ թե մարտաֆիլմ, այլ նախևառաջ՝ ռեժիսյորական ու դերասանական կինո: Այն շա՜տ ավելի արվեստ է, քան Հոլիվուդ:
> ...


«Մարտական ակումբը»-ը  այն  եզակի  ֆիլմերից է ,որ բոլորը  հավանում  են :Smile:  Չնայած ես դեռ չեմ տեսել :Sad: 
Օուշեններից  ես էլ  եմ  ամենաշատը  երկրորդը հավանում , համ քո նշած  բաների համար , համ որովհետև  շատ  սիրուն զույգ են Բրեդն ու գլխավոր  հերոսուհին :Love:  (անունը  մոռացել եմ  :Blush:  )

----------


## Արշակ

Իմիջիայլոց, «Տրոյայի» մասին որ խոսք գնաց ասեմ. որքան հիշում եմ, Տրոյայի լեգենդում Աքիլլեսը սպանվում է նախքան հույների  փայտե ձիով բերդաքաղաք մտնելը։ 
Բայց դե ֆիլմում հո չէի՞ն կարող «կինոյի տղուն» տենց շուտ կեսից սպանել։  :Jpit:

----------


## Economist

Շատ կինոներ եմ նայել նրա մասնակցությամբ ու կան ֆիլմեր, որտեղ իրոք հավանել եմ նրա խաղը/հիմա էդ կինոների անունները չեմ հիշում :Think: /...
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Բրեդ Փիթին որպես տղամարդ դիտարկելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ նրա չեմ սիրում... Որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ քուրիկ կլինի կյանքում, սիրտս վատանումա :Bad:

----------


## Արշակ

> Շատ կինոներ եմ նայել նրա մասնակցությամբ ու կան ֆիլմեր, որտեղ իրոք հավանել եմ նրա խաղը/հիմա էդ կինոների անունները չեմ հիշում/...
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Բրեդ Փիթին որպես տղամարդ դիտարկելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ նրա չեմ սիրում... Որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ քուրիկ կլինի կյանքում, սիրտս վատանումա


Բայց ինչո՞ւ ես ենթադրում, որ պիտի քուրիկ լինի։  :LOL:  
Որ սիրուն արտաքին ունի ու հայկական քյարթու տղու կերպարի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, դրա համա՞ր։  :LOL: 

Բայց դե ավելի լավ է քննարկենք Բրեթ Պիտի դերասանական գործունեությունը։ :Wink:

----------

Hripsimee (01.02.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բա  որ  հերոսներից  մեկը (անունը  չեմ  հիշում) Անգլիան  նկարագրելու համար նշումա  թեյը , ահավոր եղանակը ու  մեկ էլ գրողի  տարած  Մերի  Փոփինսը


Բա էն շունը  :Hands Up:  Վոոբշմ գործ կինո ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yevuk

Brad Pitt-ը ին ամենասիրելի դերասանն է......Նրա շատ ֆիլմեր եմ նայել, բայց ամենաշատը մեջս տպավորվել է «Արևի հակառակ կողմը», «Աշնան լեգենդները» ու «Տրոյա» կինոնկարները: Էլ խոսք չունեմ ասելու, բոլորը իմ տեղն արդեն ասեցին..... :Blush: 

Հա......մեկ էլ «Արևի հակառակ կողմը» ֆիլմի մասին ոչմիբան չխոսեցիք......Շատ հրաշալի ֆիլմ է........տխուր վերջաբանով :Sad:

----------


## impression

Բրեդ Պիտը լրիվ սեքս ա  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Շատ կինոներ եմ նայել նրա մասնակցությամբ ու կան ֆիլմեր, որտեղ իրոք հավանել եմ նրա խաղը/հիմա էդ կինոների անունները չեմ հիշում/...
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Բրեդ Փիթին որպես տղամարդ դիտարկելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ նրա չեմ սիրում... Որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ քուրիկ կլինի կյանքում, սիրտս վատանումա


Իսկ  ինչից ես որոշել , որ կյանքում քուրիկա? :Think: Ես  իրա  հարցազրույցներից  լրիվ  ուրիշ տպավորություն եմ ստացել:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Brad Pitt-ը ին ամենասիրելի դերասանն է......Նրա շատ ֆիլմեր եմ նայել, բայց ամենաշատը մեջս տպավորվել է «Արևի հակառակ կողմը», «Աշնան լեգենդները» ու «Տրոյա» կինոնկարները: Էլ խոսք չունեմ ասելու, բոլորը իմ տեղն արդեն ասեցին.....
> 
> Հա......մեկ էլ «Արևի հակառակ կողմը» ֆիլմի մասին ոչմիբան չխոսեցիք......Շատ հրաշալի ֆիլմ է........տխուր վերջաբանով


Ճիշտն ասած  «Արևի հակառակ կողմը» Բրեդ  Պիտի ` իմ  տեսած  ֆիլմերի  մեջ  միակնա , որ չեմ  սիրում :Bad:  Բրեդը  լավա խաղում , բայց  մնացած  դերասանները , մանավանդ  հայրը ` վատ , ցածր  որակի  ֆիլմա  :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ինչ  ուզում  եք  ասեք , ես  Սմիթներին սիրում  եմ: :Love:  :Love: 
  Իհարկե , ֆիլմը  արվեստի  տեսակ  է , և ես  շատ եմ սիրում  հոգեբանական , փիլիսոփայական  ֆիլմեր , բայց  Միսթր  և Միսիս Սմիթները  առաջին  հերթին  կատակերգություն  է , որի  նպատակն է  մարդկանց  զվարճացնել , ֆիլմը  հենց  իր  ժանրով  չի  հավակնում որևէ  խորը , վերին  գաղափարի , այն , որ  երկու հիմնականում  դրամատիկ  ժանրի  դերասաններ  նկարահանվել  են  դրա 
 մեջ , դեռ  չի  նշանակում , որ  ֆիլմը  իրավունք  չունի այսպես  կոչված «թեթև»  լինել , ընդհակառակը , Ջոլին  ու Պիտը  ցույց  են տալիս  իրենց  կատակերգու  դերասանի  տաղանդը :
 Ֆիլմի  առաջին  հատվածը ` ներառյալ  տունը  փլատակների  վերածելը , ուղղակի  հրաշալի  է  նկարված  :Hands Up: : Հենց  առաջին  կադրից  գրավում  են Ջոլին  ու Պիտը ` ոչ  միայն  արտաքինով ( իսկ այն  հիանալի է  :Love: ) , այլև անկեղծ , լավ  խաղով : Մոնգո-բոնգո  երգի տակ  նրանց  պարը , միասին  ատրակցիոնի  մոտ  տեսարանը , սովորական  ամուսնական  զույգի  պես  հարևանին այցելելը , տան կռիվը  ու  մանավանդ  ռեստորանում  տանգո  պարելու  տեսարանը   :Love:  :Love: հրաշալի  են : Մի  հայացքով , աչքերի  թեթև  խաղով  նրանք  ամեն  ինչ ասում են… :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
   Հ.Գ.  Հիշում  եմ ,որ առաջին  անգամ  ընտանիքով  Սմիթներն էինք  նայում , ծնողներիս  այն  շատ  դուր  եկավ : Երբ  ֆիլմը  ավարտվեց  , պապաս  Անջելինա  Ջոլիի նկարը աղջկա `Շայլոյի  հետ տեսավ  կոմպի  մեջ , ասեցի` սիրուն էրեխայա չէ՞ , տենամ ` էրեխուն  չի  նայում , Անջելինայից  հայացքը  չկտրելով ` ասեց ` իրա մաման  ավելի  լավնա : :Blush: 
  Ներքևի  նկարների  մեջ  էտ  նկարն էլ եմ  դրել :  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի քանի հատ էլ  նկարներ էլ  Սմիթներից :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Մի մասը  նկարահանման  ընթացքից  են:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Չեմ սիրում իրան, իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ սիրուն չի, որ աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը իրա համար գժվումա, իսկ որպես դերասան ինչ խոսք գնահատում եմ, ամենասիրելի դերակատարումը Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետ.......մռութ վամպիրա


Քուրս էլ  էր  տենց ասում մինչև  Ջո Բլեքն ու  Տրոյան  նայելը :Wink:

----------


## Moon

Խոսք չունեմ հիանալի դերասան է, երևի միակ կյաժ տղան ա, որ հավանում եմ...թե չէ կյաժերին չեմ սիրում...բայց երկար մազերով ավելի եմ սիրում...հետո շատ սիրուն աչքեր ունի...
Ֆիլմերն էլ շատ սիրում եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

«Ծանոթացեք , Ջո  Բլեք»

   Իմ  տեսած  առաջին  ֆիլմնա Բրեդ  Փիթի  մասնակցությամբ : Տեսել եմ  հեռուստացույցով  ու  այդ  ժամանակ շատ  խորը  տպավորություն  էր  թողել վրաս: Վերջերս  dvd-ն  գնեցի , նորից վերանայեցի , նորից  հիացա : love :Love:  : Այս ֆիլմուն Բրեդը  մի ուրիշ  կարգի  լավա խաղում ու շատ սիրունա  :Blush:  :Blush:   : Շատ եմ  սիրում  Բրեդի (մինչէ  Ջո Բլեք  դառնալը) ու  Սյուզանի  զրույցի  տեսարանը  սրճարանում (հետո նենց  անակնկալա մեռնում   :Shok:  ), Ջոյի  ներկայանալը  որպես  մահ  :Wink:  , արախիսով  կարագը :Hands Up:  , բոլոր  տեսարանները  Սյուզանի  հետ ,  հիվանդ  կնոջ  խոսքերը  Ջոյին.
You’ra  not  in  your  right place , mister.
It  nice  it  happen  to  you . Like  you  come  to  the  island  and  had  a  holiday. Sun  didn’t  burn  you  red-red , just  brown . You  sleep , and  no  mosquito  eat  you . But  the  truth  is , it  bound   to   happen  if  you  stay  long  enough. So  take  that  nice  picture  you  got  in  your  head  home with  you , but  don’t  be  fooled . We lonely here  mostly  too . If  we  lucky ,  maybe we  got  some  nice  pictures  to  take  with  us  .
  ՈՒ  միշտ ծիծաղում  եմ այն  հատվածի  վրա , երբ Էնթնի  Հոփկինսի  դերասանը Ջոյին  ասումա , որ  եթե  հյուրերին  հայտնի , թե  ով  է Ջոն , 
դժվար , թե  որևէ  մեկը  մնա  ճաշելու  : :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Hripsimee

Երեկ  Անջելինա  Ջոլին  ու  Բրեդ  Փիթը  ներկա  էին  Ոսկե  Գլոբուսի  մրցանակաբաշխությանը: Անջելինան  Changelling ֆիլմով , Բրեդը` The  curious case  of  Benjamin Button ֆիլմով : Ցավոք  նրանք  մրցանակներ  չստացան ,   :Sad: բայց  դեռևս  առջում են  Screen Actors Guild Awards (SAG) , BAFTA-ն  , London Critics Circle Nominations-ը և  , իհարկե , Օսկարի  մրցանակաբաշխությունը: :Cool:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ներքևի  նկարներում Բրեդ Փիթն է՝  երեխա ու պատանի :Cool:

----------


## Jarre

Hripsimee ինձ համար շատ հաճելի է տեսնել, որ այսքան բան գիտես Բրեդ Փիթի մասին։  Իսկ մտքովդ չի անցել հայերեն լեզվով կազմել իր մասին հետաքրքիր տեքստեր և ինչ որ ձևով Ինտերնետում տեղադրել։  Դու մեծ գործ արած կլինես և վստահ եմ, որ եթե նման բան ուզենաս անել օգնողներ կլինեն, այդ թվում ես :Smile:

----------

Hripsimee (17.01.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Hripsimee ինձ համար շատ հաճելի է տեսնել, որ այսքան բան գիտես Բրեդ Փիթի մասին։  Իսկ մտքովդ չի անցել հայերեն լեզվով կազմել իր մասին հետաքրքիր տեքստեր և ինչ որ ձևով Ինտերնետում տեղադրել։  Դու մեծ գործ արած կլինես և վստահ եմ, որ եթե նման բան ուզենաս անել օգնողներ կլինեն, այդ թվում ես


  Մեծ հաճույքով  հայերենով  կգրեմ նրա ու, ընդհանրապես, Ջոլի-Պիտ  ընտանիքի մասին , որովհետև բավականին լավ եմ տեղեկացված ու օր օրի ավելի ու ավելի եմ տեղեկացվում  նրանց մասին , շատ եմ սիրում  այդ ընտանիքը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  Բայց վեբ-ծրագրավորումից գաղափար չունեմ :Think:  :Think:  :Think:  Եթե խոսքդ ֆան ակումբի մասին է , դժվար կլինի ինձ համար իրականացնելը...
Բայց հոդվածներ  մեծ հաճույքով կգրեմ , մանավանդ որ պատրաստվում եմ լրագրող դառնալ… :Cool: 
Հ.Գ.Շնորհակալություն օգնելու  պատրաստակամության  համար;

----------


## impression

> Մեծ հաճույքով  հայերենով  կգրեմ նրա ու, ընդհանրապես, Ջոլի-Պիտ  ընտանիքի մասին , որովհետև բավականին լավ եմ տեղեկացված ու օր օրի ավելի ու ավելի եմ տեղեկացվում  նրանց մասին , շատ եմ սիրում  այդ ընտանիքը Բայց վեբ-ծրագրավորումից գաղափար չունեմ Եթե խոսքդ ֆան ակումբի մասին է , դժվար կլինի ինձ համար իրականացնելը...
> Բայց հոդվածներ  մեծ հաճույքով կգրեմ , մանավանդ որ պատրաստվում եմ լրագրող դառնալ…
> Հ.Գ.Շնորհակալություն օգնելու  պատրաստակամության  համար;


Պարտադիր չի ֆան ակումբ, կարող ես բլոգ բացել  :Wink:  շատ հեշտ է ու արդյունավետ :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Պարտադիր չի ֆան ակումբ, կարող ես բլոգ բացել  շատ հեշտ է ու արդյունավետ


Կամ կարող եմ այստեղ  տեղադրել ամեն ինչ :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ժող ջան, էս Բրադ Փիթի անունը դիտմամբ սխալ եք գրել, որ ինքը ման գա ու չգտնի, հա՞։ Լավա՜


Հակոբ  ջան , ճիշտն ասած , ես նախ հույս չունեմ , որ Բրեդ Փիթը  երբևէ այստեղ կմտնի , հետո անգլերեն  a տառը սովորաբար է-ա գրվում հայերենում… Օր. ՝ Anthony-Էնթոնի :Wink: 
Jack-Ջեք :Cool:

----------


## Hripsimee

•	Լրիվ անունը- Ուիլյամ Բրեդլի Փիթ:
•	Ծնվել է շատ աստվածավախ ու բարեկիրթ ընտանիքում:Հայրը մենեջեր էր , մայրը` ուսուցչուհի:Դպրոցն  ավարտելուց հետո ուսումնասիրել է լրագրություն;
•	Մինչ  դերասան  դառնալը  Փիթը  աշխատել է որպես մատուցող ` հագնելով հսկայական ճուտիկի հանդերձանք:
•	Մասնակցել է Մատրիցայի Նեոյի  դերընտրման
•	1994 և 2000 թվականներին People ամսագրի կողմից  ճանաչվել  է  աշխարհի ամենասեքսուալ տղամարդը: . 
•	Մինչ  դերասանական  հաջողության  հասնելը աշխատել է որպես վարորդ , կահույք տեղափոխող և նույնիսկ աշխատել է «El Pollo Loco» ռեստորանում: 
Մինչև հիմա Բրեդը ,ինչպես և Անջելինան ,  հրաշալի  հարաբերություններ ունեն Բրեդի  ծնողների հետ :Ներքևում  Բրեդն է  իր  տատիկի հետ: :Cool:

----------

Ուլուանա (05.02.2009), Քամի (18.01.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Երեկ  Բենջամին  Բատոնի  Բեռլինյան  պրեմիերան էր : Ներկա էին և Անջելինան , և Բրեդը : Անջելինան փոխել  էր  ոճը , սակայն , միևնույն է , հրաշալի տեսք  ուներ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Ֆիլմի  մասին  ավելի լավ գաղափար  տալու  համար  տեղադրում  եմ Kinopoisk.ru կայքի վերլուծություններից  մեկը: Արդեն հիմա  ֆիլմը  գտնվում է կայքի Top250-ի 19-րդ  տեղում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона
_Вы можете клясться, вы можете говорить что хотите, но когда дело подходит к концу, вы должны простить всех и все отпустить._

Просмотр фильма Дэвида Финчера, за редким исключением, всегда перерастает в праздник киноманской души…

Скажите, ведь бывали ситуации, когда Вам хотелось повернуть время вспять, отыграть ситуацию назад, что-то изменить, что-то переделать в своей жизни, стать моложе на несколько лет, в конце концов. Мечтал об этом и слепой часовщик, чей сын не вернулся домой с войны, создавая часы, ведущие обратный отсчет. Но время всегда неумолимо, независимо от того в какую бы сторону оно не двигалось. И только в самые сладкие моменты нам хочется воскликнуть фаустовское: «Остановись, мгновение, ты прекрасно».

Народившись в день окончания Первой Мировой войны, потеряв мать при родах, а отца спустя несколько часов, наделенный Творцом уродливой внешностью и неутешительными выводами врачей — именно так начал свой жизненный путь Бенджамин Баттон. Сложно было ему шагать, ведь, обладая в пять лет внешностью 90-летнего старца, живя в доме престарелых и общаясь с умудренным жизнью друзьями, он прожил свою жизнь несясь по встречной полосе, то и дело оглядываясь на навечно потерянных дорогих ему людей. Его пожалели две кровопролитные войны, но только не время. Время разрушает все.

Смотря на краткое описание сюжета, можно впасть в некое заблуждение. Человек, который живет в обратную сторону, человек, победивший время, человек, опровергший законы природы. Но это не так, это не история про очередного супермена, в чем вас может убедить несколько фантастическая завязка всей истории. Вся фантастика в этом месте, пожалуй, исчерпывается. Потому что, это история одного человека. История очень необычная, но весьма и весьма искренне поведанная.

Рассказчик, наш старый знакомый — Дэвид Финчер. А вот способ, в который ведется рассказ, претерпел изменения. Новый фильм Финчера уже не тот — это не взрывоопасный, брызжущий на все стороны энергией и революционными идеями «Бойцовский Клуб», не перехватывающая дыхание «Игра» и не леденящий кровь «7». Теперь Финчер размеренный повествователь, а сам фильм по способу подачи материала больше похож на «Зодиак», ставший в своей время холодным душем для многих поклонников режиссера. Это ровная, почти трехчасовая киноистория, которая затягивает в себя постепенно, минута за минутой, да так, что в последний час вас от экрана сложно будет оторвать. И все же есть один потрясающий эпизод с рассказом про такси, который смотрится как старый добрый Финчер, такой себе привет Дэвида давним поклонникам.

Определенный оттенок трагикомичности набрала история про зрителя в американском кинотеатре, открывшим стрельбу во время показа фильма, из-за надоедливых и не в меру шумных детей. Примерно можно понять его раздражение. Фильм явно не из разряда «попкорновых» или «под пивко покатит», в него нужно погрузится, а значит, смотреть рекомендуется в спокойной, не раздражающей обстановке, а еще лучше в одиночестве.

Подбор актеров на роли в своих фильмах всегда был сильной стороной Финчера-режиссера. Вспомнить хотя бы трио Фриман-Питт-Спейси из «7» и Питт-Нортон-Картер из «БК» или связку Дуглас-Пенн из «Игры». «Загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона» в этом плане вовсе не исключение.

После роли Брэда Питта в «Загадочной истории Бенджамина Баттона» можно говорить о становлении еще одного (подобно дуэтам Бартон-Депп, Скорсезе-ди Каприо, Скотт-Кроу) в современном кино выдающегося актерско-режиссерского тандема Финчер-Питт. Питта традиционно «обязывают» быть по гроб благодарным Финчеру за развенчание образа Питта как «сладкого мальчика» после ролей в «7» и «БК». Как по мне, то формулировка достаточно натянутая, так как не будь Питт хорошим актером, по мнению режиссера, не быть ему на первом плане ни в одном из трех этих выдающихся фильмов. У Питта сложная роль, но к его чести он с достоинством проделал свою работу. Побывать в одном фильме в коже своего героя в диапазоне возрастов от 16 до 60, и в каждом из них выглядеть убедительно — это немалого стоит. И если уж и вручать Питту когда-либо «Оскар», то роль Бенджамина Баттона будет для такого случая наиболее подходящей.

Партнершей Питта по фильму выступила одна из лучших актрис современности Кейт Бланшетт. Во многом, повторившая подвиг своего подельника, и представшая перед зрителем в возрастах от подросткового до глубокой старости. Стоит ли говорить о том, что Кейт убедительна как в образе первоклассной балерины и любящей женщины и матери, так и в образе лежащей на смертном одре, и искалеченной жизнью старухи.

Их история любви, пожалуй, не имеет аналогов в истории мирового кино. Начав жизнь примерно в один момент, они на встречных курсах, как сверхбыстрые поезда, пронеслись навстречу друг другу, отчаянно цепляясь посредине своего пути за свое общее счастье. Когда люди вместе шагают по жизни это одно, но когда ваше время движется в обратных направлениях, все идет в два раза быстрее. И тогда нужно в тот короткий промежуток успеть сделать больше, прожить жизнь лучше, насытить ее достойными воспоминаниями, в конце концов, запомнить себя счастливым в лучший момент жизни.

Тильда Суинтон появляется в фильме минут на 15, не больше, но запоминается яркой ролью одинокой женщины. Встретившись в холодном Мурманске с Беджамином Баттоном, два одиночества дарят друг другу за те дни такой заряд тепла, которого с лихвой хватает на долгие годы.

Работа гримеров не может не вызвать восхищения — в определенные моменты очень сложно поверить, что цветущих юношу и девушку или наоборот летнего возраста стариков играют сорокалетние актеры. Мастерству людей, отвечавших за грим можно разве стоя поаплодировать.

Композитор Александр Деспла достойно проделал свою работу. Музыкальное оформление фильма под стать всему происходящему на экране. Размеренные, с ноткой благородства мотивы как нельзя лучше ложатся на картинку.

То же касается сценария: создатели, имея в обойме произведение классика Фицджеральда и сценариста «Форреста Гампа» Эрика Рота, вытянули практически беспроигрышный билет. Сценарий отличается своей продуманностью и логичностью, поэтому искать в нем недостатки я даже не берусь.

В целом, получился великолепный, умный, красивый, атмосферный, философский, с образцами великолепной актерской игры и мастерской режиссуры (если не сказать проще и громче — назвав его громким словом шедевр) фильм от одного из лучших режиссеров современности. Пример того, что и в столь критикуемом в наше время Голливуде умеют создавать столь глубокие, сильные и оригинальные фильмы.

В конце, позвольте взять на себя смелость дать рекомендации колеблющимся: смотреть фильм или нет. Если вам не нравился Финчер до этого — мой совет: смотрите, он сейчас совсем другой, если нравился — смотрите тем более, он открылся новыми гранями своего таланта, если же вы о нем и не слышали — смотрите точно, вас ждет приятное открытие.

Первый шедевр нового года. :Cool:  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (20.01.2009), Քամի (20.01.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Բրեդն ու  հարազատ  դուստրը ՝  Շայլոն :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բրեդն ու  հարազատ  դուստրը ՝  Շայլոն


ԻՆձ կնիկը ավելի շատա դուր գալիս  :Love:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

Բրեդն  ու  Շայլոն :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> ԻՆձ կնիկը ավելի շատա դուր գալիս


Բնականա :Cool:  Բայց սպասի թող Շայլոն մեծանա... :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

Շայլոն Բրեդի աչքերն ունի , Անջելինայի շրթունքները , ոնց էլ լինի , գեղեցկուհի է լինելու :Love:  :Love:

----------

Ուլուանա (05.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Շայլոն Բրեդի աչքերն ունի , Անջելինայի շրթունքները , ոնց էլ լինի , գեղեցկուհի է լինելու


Iսկ ՍԻլիկոն կա՞ մեջը  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Iսկ ՍԻլիկոն կա՞ մեջը


Այսինքն՞ :Think: 
Անջելինայի շրթունքները բնականից են այդպիսին , ոչ մի սիլիկոն չկա , եթե դա ես ակնարկում :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Շայլոն Բրեդի աչքերն ունի , Անջելինայի շրթունքները , ոնց էլ լինի , գեղեցկուհի է լինելու


Ճիշտ ես  :Smile: 
շա~տ հետաքրքիր գեղեցկություն ունի ճուտիկը... ու տարօրինակ հասունություն կա դեմքին բոլոր նկարներում  :Smile:  էն պահից էլ, որ իմացա բալիկներ ունեն, վստահ էի, որ շա~տ գեղեցիկ հրեշտակիկներ պիտի լինեն, էդպես էլ կա!

----------

Hripsimee (25.01.2009)

----------


## Kita

Երեխեք ինձ էր թվում, թե իսկականից Ջոլին երկվորյակներ էլ չէ ունեցավ Բրեդից :Think: 
Բա նկարներ չեք դնի :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Երեխեք ինձ էր թվում, թե իսկականից Ջոլին երկվորյակներ էլ չէ ունեցավ Բրեդից
> Բա նկարներ չեք դնի


Իհարկե կդնենք :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Երեխեք ինձ էր թվում, թե իսկականից Ջոլին երկվորյակներ էլ չէ ունեցավ Բրեդից
> Բա նկարներ չեք դնի


 Երկվորյակներից մեկը տղա է ՝ Նոքս Լեոնը , աղջկա անունը Վիվիեն Մարշելին է(Անջելինայի մոր  անունը)  :Love: : Դեռ շատ փոքր են , դիմագծերը հստակ չեն երևում , բացի շրթունքներից , դե իսկ շրթունքները դժվար չէ գուշակել ումից են :Cool:  :Cool: 
Հ.Գ.Վերևի նկարում  Շայլոն Վիվիենի հետ է:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ճիշտ ես 
> շա~տ հետաքրքիր գեղեցկություն ունի ճուտիկը... ու տարօրինակ հասունություն կա դեմքին բոլոր նկարներում  էն պահից էլ, որ իմացա բալիկներ ունեն, վստահ էի, որ շա~տ գեղեցիկ հրեշտակիկներ պիտի լինեն, էդպես էլ կա!


Դեմքի հասուն արտահայտության հետ  համաձայն եմ :Wink:  , չնայած նկարներից մեծ մասը պապարացիական են , դրանցից չի կարելի դատել: Իմիջիայլոց , Անջելինան փոքր տարիքում շատ նման էր Շայլոյին :Wink:  Բացառությամբ երևի աչքերի…
Բրեդի Փիթի փոքր ժամանակվա նկարներին  ընդհանրապես նման չի:
Հ.Գ.Ներքևում Անջելինան է  ու  Բրեդը փոքր տարիքում: :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

Այսօր  ինտերնետում տեղադրվել  են Տոկիոյի  օդանավակայանում Ջոլի-Պիտների նկարները : Դա նշանակում է , որ հնարավորություն ունենք տեսնելու մեծացած Նոքսին (Անջելինայի գրկում) ու  Վիվիենին (Բրեդի մոտ) իրենց կապույտ-կապույտ աչքերով :Love:  ու  պապարացիներից զարմացած դեմքով :Shok: : Նկարներից մեկում Անջելինայի կողքին երևում է նաև Շայլոն` պապարացիների ներկայության հետ  լրիվ հաշտված տեսքով:

----------

Jarre (27.01.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Այսօր  ինտերնետում տեղադրվել  են Տոկիոյի  օդանավակայանում Ջոլի-Պիտների նկարները : Դա նշանակում է , որ հնարավորություն ունենք տեսնելու մեծացած Նոքսին (Անջելինայի գրկում) ու  Վիվիենին (Բրեդի մոտ) իրենց կապույտ-կապույտ աչքերով ու  պապարացիներից զարմացած դեմքով: Նկարներից մեկում Անջելինայի կողքին երևում է նաև Շայլոն` պապարացիների ներկայության հետ  լրիվ հաշտված տեսքով:


Ճուտիկներն իսկական հրեշտակներ են  :Love:  բայց, նեղանալ չլինի, Ջոլին ծերացել ա... իդեպ, քանի տարեկան է՞

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե Բրեդ ն էլ այնպես ոչինչ ծերացել ա  :Wink: 
Ու վերջերս ոչ մի լուրջ գործ չի ունեցել, թեթևսոլիկ կինոներում է խաղացել մենակ  :Smile: 
Երևի երեխաներով ա զբաղված   :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_Բրեդին առանձնապես չեմ սիրում…  համ էլ արտաքինն էլ իմ ճաշակով չի,  
բայց «Ծանոթացեք, Ջո Բլեք» ու «Արևի հակառակ կողմը» ֆիլմերը_

----------

Jarre (29.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Спящие-ն տեսե՞լ եք։  Իրական դեպքի վրա հիմնված ֆիլմ է, այն մասին, որ 4 ընկերների փոքր ժամանակ ուղարկում են գաղութ ու իրանց հետ շատ վատ են վերաբերվում ու գաղութից դուրս գալուց հետո.... բաեվիկ չի ու հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է։  Դենիրոն էլ է խաղում։

----------

Հայկօ (29.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Спящие-ն տեսե՞լ եք։ Իրական դեպքի վրա հիմնված ֆիլմ է, այն մասին, որ 4 ընկերների փոքր ժամանակ ուղարկում են գաղութ ու իրանց հետ շատ վատ են վերաբերվում ու գաղութից դուրս գալուց հետո.... բաեվիկ չի ու հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է։ Դենիրոն էլ է խաղում։


Լավ ֆիլմ է: Դասթին Հոֆմանն էլ է մեջը խաղում:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ճուտիկներն իսկական հրեշտակներ են  բայց, նեղանալ չլինի, Ջոլին ծերացել ա... իդեպ, քանի տարեկան է՞


Ջոլին 33 տարեկանա , ճիշտ ես , շրջան կար , որ իր տարիքից մեծ էր երևում , մոր մահից հետո :Sad:  Սարսափելի նիհարել էր ,  հենց  changelling  ֆիլմումա էդպիսին , ահավոր տեսք ունի , մոտ 60-70 տարեկանի , ուզում ես բռնել ու մի լավ հաց տալ :Sad: 
Բայց երկվորյակներից հետո կամաց-կամաց փոխվելա , նմանվումա նախկին Անջելինային , ներքևի նկարներին նայի , կհամոզվես :Wink:  (Ջոլիի ամենավերջին նկարներից են)
Հետո , ինձ թվումա , մայր դառնալուց հետո ինքը ավելի կանացիա դարձել :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դե Բրեդ ն էլ այնպես ոչինչ ծերացել ա 
> Ու վերջերս ոչ մի լուրջ գործ չի ունեցել, թեթևսոլիկ կինոներում է խաղացել մենակ 
> Երևի երեխաներով ա զբաղված


Ցավոք սրտի , բոլորը  ժամանակի առաջ անզոր են :Sad:  , նույնիսկ աստղերը :Blush: 
 Բենջամին Բատոնը դժվար թե կարելի  է թեթևսոլիկ անվանել, բացի դրանից Ջեսսի Ջեյմսի ֆիլմն էլ , ասում են , արտակարգ բան է եղել  :Think:  Բայց ինքս չեմ նայել:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Спящие-ն տեսե՞լ եք։  Իրական դեպքի վրա հիմնված ֆիլմ է, այն մասին, որ 4 ընկերների փոքր ժամանակ ուղարկում են գաղութ ու իրանց հետ շատ վատ են վերաբերվում ու գաղութից դուրս գալուց հետո.... բաեվիկ չի ու հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է։  Դենիրոն էլ է խաղում։


Спящие 
В шестидесятые годы нью — йоркский квартал «адская кухня» был местом, где правили священники и мафиози, невинность и жестокость. Здесь росли четыре друга, беззаботное детство которых было прервано шалостью, обернувшейся страшной бедой, толкнувшей их во взрослый мир насилия и подлости.

Прошло полтора десятилетия, но ужасные воспоминания о прошлом все еще живы, и теперь уроки, усвоенные в «адской кухне», помогут им свести счеты с судьбой, которая обошлась с ними столь сурово…  :Wink:

----------


## century

> Այսօր  ինտերնետում տեղադրվել  են Տոկիոյի  օդանավակայանում Ջոլի-Պիտների նկարները : Դա նշանակում է , որ հնարավորություն ունենք տեսնելու մեծացած Նոքսին (Անջելինայի գրկում) ու  Վիվիենին (Բրեդի մոտ) իրենց կապույտ-կապույտ աչքերով ու  պապարացիներից զարմացած դեմքով: Նկարներից մեկում Անջելինայի կողքին երևում է նաև Շայլոն` պապարացիների ներկայության հետ  լրիվ հաշտված տեսքով:


Արա սրանք էլ պարապ-սարապ ման են գալիս փողի մեջ փավալ գալով ու ուրիշի երեխեքին մեծացնելով: Ասա գնացեք ձերը ունեցեք................................ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Արա սրանք էլ պարապ-սարապ ման են գալիս փողի մեջ փավալ գալով ու ուրիշի երեխեքին մեծացնելով: Ասա գնացեք ձերը ունեցեք................................


 Իմիջիայլոց, երեխաներից երեքը իրենցն են , և այն , որ նրանք  ծայրահեղ աղքատ երկրներից  երեխաներ են որդեգրում և հրաշալի ընտանիք նվիրում միայն հարգանքի է  արժանի:
 Եթե Զահարային չորդեգրեին , նա  ամենայն հավանականությամբ  կմահանար , որովհետև որդեգրման պահին ահավոր հիվանդ էր ու հյուծված :
  Իսկ պարապ-սարապ ման գալու մասին խոսք չունեմ , կարելի է մտածել , որ Պերիս Հիլթոնի մասին է խոսք. և Ջոլին , և Փիթը իրենց  աշխատանքի ու տաղանդի շնորհիվ են հարստացել:

----------


## century

> Իմիջիայլոց, երեխաներից երեքը իրենցն են , և այն , որ նրանք  ծայրահեղ աղքատ երկրներից  երեխաներ են որդեգրում և հրաշալի ընտանիք նվիրում միայն հարգանքի է  արժանի:
>  Եթե Զահարային չորդեգրեին , նա  ամենայն հավանականությամբ  կմահանար , որովհետև որդեգրման պահին ահավոր հիվանդ էր ու հյուծված :
>   Իսկ պարապ-սարապ ման գալու մասին խոսք չունեմ , կարելի է մտածել , որ Պերիս Հիլթոնի մասին է խոսք. և Ջոլին , և Փիթը իրենց  աշխատանքի ու տաղանդի շնորհիվ են հարստացել:


Էրեվումա լավ ուսումնասիրել ես նրանց կյանքը, հետո էլ դերասանը մնում է դերասան էլի և նրանց կյանք ստեղ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք թե ինչպես են ապրում և ես մի բան կասեմ քեզ որ Հոլիվուդի դերասանների 99%-ի մոտ *նամուս* կոչվածը բացակայում: Իսկ դու հաստատ գիտես որ այդ երեքն էլ նրանցն են, քանի որ ես ապրում եմ Լոսում և այդքան էլ համոզված չեմ դրա մասին և TV- ով էլ չեն ասել դա  :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Էրեվումա լավ ուսումնասիրել ես նրանց կյանքը, հետո էլ դերասանը մնում է դերասան էլի և նրանց կյանք ստեղ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք թե ինչպես են ապրում և ես մի բան կասեմ քեզ որ Հոլիվուդի դերասանների 99%-ի մոտ *նամուս* կոչվածը բացակայում: Իսկ դու հաստատ գիտես որ այդ երեքն էլ նրանցն են, քանի որ ես ապրում եմ Լոսում և այդքան էլ համոզված չեմ դրա մասին և TV- ով էլ չեն ասել դա


Երեքն էլ իրենցն են , համոզված եմ:
Շնորհակալություն Հոլիվուդի դերասանների նամուսի մակարդակի մասին ինձ տեղեկացնելու համար , թող ամեն մեկս մնա իր կարծիքին , այս թեմայով էլ պետք չի ծավալվել , որովհետև թեման Բրեդ Փիթի մասին է:

----------

century (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Հռիփ, բոլոր երեխեքի անունները գիտեմ, բացի զույգերից: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաս, թե ինչ են դրել: Հօ մեկինը Մարսելին չի՞... Դե, Էնջիի մոր անունով... Օղորմի իրան...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շայլոն Բրեդի աչքերն ունի , Անջելինայի շրթունքները , ոնց էլ լինի , գեղեցկուհի է լինելու


Հա, իսկապես ինչ նման են։  :Smile: 



> Спящие-ն տեսե՞լ եք։  Իրական դեպքի վրա հիմնված ֆիլմ է, այն մասին, որ 4 ընկերների փոքր ժամանակ ուղարկում են գաղութ ու իրանց հետ շատ վատ են վերաբերվում ու գաղութից դուրս գալուց հետո.... բաեվիկ չի ու հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է։  Դենիրոն էլ է խաղում։


Ես էլ եմ տեսել։ Լավ ֆիլմ է։ 




> Հռիփ, բոլոր երեխեքի անունները գիտեմ, բացի զույգերից: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաս, թե ինչ են դրել: Հօ մեկինը Մարսելին չի՞... Դե, Էնջիի մոր անունով... Օղորմի իրան...


Hripsimee–ն դրա մասին գրել էր, թեման որ կարդայիր, էդ հարցը չէր առաջանա.  :Wink: 



> Երկվորյակներից մեկը տղա է ՝ Նոքս Լեոնը , աղջկա անունը Վիվիեն Մարշելին է(Անջելինայի մոր  անունը) : Դեռ շատ փոքր են , դիմագծերը հստակ չեն երևում , բացի շրթունքներից , դե իսկ շրթունքները դժվար չէ գուշակել ումից են
> Հ.Գ.Վերևի նկարում  Շայլոն Վիվիենի հետ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հռիփսիմե, այս զույգի կենսագրության մանրամասնություններին տիրապետելը, ամեն քայլին հետևելը քո հոբբին է? թե ընդամենը հետաքրքիր է... թե ինչ? :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հռիփ, բոլոր երեխեքի անունները գիտեմ, բացի զույգերից: Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաս, թե ինչ են դրել: Հօ մեկինը Մարսելին չի՞... Դե, Էնջիի մոր անունով... Օղորմի իրան...


տղան`Նոքս Նեոն
աղջիկը`Վիվիեն Մարշելին (ճիշտ է , Անջելինայի ֆրանսուհի մոր անունն է)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հռիփսիմե, այս զույգի կենսագրության մանրամասնություններին տիրապետելը, ամեն քայլին հետևելը քո հոբբին է? թե ընդամենը հետաքրքիր է... թե ինչ?


  Հոբբին ու հետաքրքրությունը նույն բանը չեն?
 Իսկ իրականում նրանց մասին հնարավորինս շատ իմանալու ցանկությունս երկուսին էլ շատ սիրելուց  ու հարգելուց է:Երևի թե , այո , կարելի է հոբբի անվանել: :Cool:

----------


## Hripsimee

Երեկ  Բրեդ  Փիթի մասնակցությամբ  Բենջամին  Բաթոնն էի դիտում , ընդ որում  դիտում է մինիմում լավ ֆիլմի ակնկալիքով (չափանզանց  շատ են  հիացած արձագանքները , հետո օսկարի 13 նոմինացիան էլ   :Shok: զարմանքի տեղիք է տալիս ), և  չնայած իմ  ողջ  ոգևորությանը  ու  Բրեդ  Փիթի  ու  Կեյտ Բլանշետի նկատմամբ հարգանքի , պետք է խոստովանեմ , որ  ֆիլմը չհավանեցի: Չգիտեմ վատ թարգմանությունն էր պատճառը , թե ինչ , բայց  ֆիլմը ինձ շատ  ձանձրալի թվաց ` լի անիմաստ , ընդհանուր պատմության  համար ոչ  կարևոր  դրվագներով , սպասում էի , որ  հետաքրքիր  մտքեր կլինեն , բայց  փոխարենը հազիվ 3 – 4 նախադասություն հավանեցի : Բրեդ  Փիթը  լավ  էր  խաղում ծերուկի դերում ու հավանեցի հիվանդանոցի տերարանը Դեյզիի հետ , բայց , չգիտեմ ` արդյոք նրա խաղը  բավարար է տղամարդու լավագույն դերի Օսկար  ստանալու համար , երևի թե ամեն ինչ կախված է հակառակորդներից :  Համենայն դեպս  ես  այնքան չեմ զարմանա , եթե Բրեդը մրցանակը ստանա , որքան կզարմանամ , եթե Բենջամին    Բաթոնը  որպես  լավագույն ֆիլմ Օսկարի  արժանանա (ափսոս հակառակորդ  ֆիլմերը չեմ տեսել) :Think: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հոբբին ու հետաքրքրությունը նույն բանը չեն?
>  Իսկ իրականում նրանց մասին հնարավորինս շատ իմանալու ցանկությունս երկուսին էլ շատ սիրելուց  ու հարգելուց է:Երևի թե , այո , կարելի է հոբբի անվանել:


հետաքրքրությունը էդքան էլ հոբբի չի. քո դեպքում հավանաբար հենց հոբբի, այո

----------


## Dorian

> տղան`Նոքս Նեոն
> աղջիկը`Վիվիեն Մարշելին (ճիշտ է , Անջելինայի ֆրանսուհի մոր անունն է)


Շա՜տ մերսի:

----------


## Hripsimee

Բրեդ Փիթը կնոջ` Անջելինա Ջոլիի մասին:
“..my other half” (на фестивале в Торонто 2008)
“She’s my great love..and a fantastic mother…”
“She’s dear to my heart. You never know what she’s going to say.” 
“Eighth wonder of the world” :Love: 
“There’s only one woman in my vision”
“She means the world to me” 
“She’s the best sounding board I have”
“I couldn’t do anything better for my children than to give them Angie as their mother”
“ She’s too good for us.” (Когда его спросили могла бы Энджи появиться в 13 друзьях Оушена)
“Oh, she has no boss” (Когда Брэда спросили по поводу его работы в качестве босса над Энджи, когда он был продюсером A Mighty Heart )
“The Jolie Pitt kids” (Брэд исправил журналиста когда тот спросил Питта: Как "Pitt kids" праздновали рождество)

----------


## Սամվել

> Բրեդ Փիթը կնոջ` Անջելինա Ջոլիի մասին:
> “..my other half” (на фестивале в Торонто 2008)
> “She’s my great love..and a fantastic mother…”
> “She’s dear to my heart. You never know what she’s going to say.” 
> “Eighth wonder of the world”
> “There’s only one woman in my vision”
> “She means the world to me” 
> “She’s the best sounding board I have”
> “I couldn’t do anything better for my children than to give them Angie as their mother”
> ...


Աաա :Shout:  նախանձեցի  :LOL:   :Crazy: 

 :Lol2:

----------


## Hripsimee

Նույն թեմայով
Часто говорят , что Анджелина манипулирует газетчиками , общественным мнением. Но поверьте , она- воплощенный здравый смысл. Которога мне , кстати , зачастую недостает.Она не только женщина , которую я люблю , но и человек , которого я уважаю больше , чем кого-либо.

Her dedication , love for people all over the world… I obsolutely  found her inspiring.

Говорят, в ваших отношениях с Энджи назревает кризис.
-Глупые слухи. У нас великолепные отношения и настоящая любовь.

Репортер отмечает, что Анджелина очень повлияла на него и он отвечает:
"А на кого бы она не повлияла? Она - женщина с необыкновенной харизмой, она одновременно очень милая, женственная и в то же время в ней есть огромная внутренняя сила."

----------


## Jarre

> Երեկ Բրեդ Փիթի մասնակցությամբ Բենջամին Բաթոնն էի դիտում , ընդ որում դիտում է մինիմում լավ ֆիլմի ակնկալիքով (չափանզանց շատ են հիացած արձագանքները , հետո օսկարի 13 նոմինացիան էլ  զարմանքի տեղիք է տալիս ), և չնայած իմ ողջ ոգևորությանը ու Բրեդ Փիթի ու Կեյտ Բլանշետի նկատմամբ հարգանքի , պետք է խոստովանեմ , որ ֆիլմը չհավանեցի: Չգիտեմ վատ թարգմանությունն էր պատճառը , թե ինչ , բայց ֆիլմը ինձ շատ ձանձրալի թվաց ` լի անիմաստ , ընդհանուր պատմության համար ոչ կարևոր դրվագներով , սպասում էի , որ հետաքրքիր մտքեր կլինեն , բայց փոխարենը հազիվ 3 – 4 նախադասություն հավանեցի : Բրեդ Փիթը լավ էր խաղում ծերուկի դերում ու հավանեցի հիվանդանոցի տերարանը Դեյզիի հետ , բայց , չգիտեմ ` արդյոք նրա խաղը բավարար է տղամարդու լավագույն դերի Օսկար ստանալու համար , երևի թե ամեն ինչ կախված է հակառակորդներից : Համենայն դեպս ես այնքան չեմ զարմանա , եթե Բրեդը մրցանակը ստանա , որքան կզարմանամ , եթե Բենջամին Բաթոնը որպես լավագույն ֆիլմ Օսկարի արժանանա (ափսոս հակառակորդ ֆիլմերը չեմ տեսել):


Իսկ ես հավանեցի «Բենջամին Բաթոն» ֆիլմը։  Փիլիսոփայական, ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմ էր։

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես հավանեցի «Բենջամին Բաթոն» ֆիլմը։  Փիլիսոփայական, ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմ էր։


Կասեի, որ բավական հզոր ֆիլմ էր ու ակնկալում էի, որ հենց դա է օսկար ստանալու:

----------

Jarre (23.02.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Կասեի, որ բավական հզոր ֆիլմ էր ու ակնկալում էի, որ հենց դա է օսկար ստանալու:


Չստացավ:Ցավոք սրտի :Sad: 
Ես ակնկալում էի , որ Բրեդը Լավագույն դերասան նոմինացիայում մրցանակ կստանա,էլ են փոխարենը Շոն Փենը ստացավ :Not I: 
Բայց իհարկե Էնթնի Հոփկինսի խոսքերը Բրեդ Փիթի մասինն ամեն ինչ արժեին :Clapping: Լսել եք?
Էնթնին դեռևս Ջո Բլեքի ժամանակներից Բրեդին նոր սերդնի ամենատաղանդավոր դերասաններից մեկնա անվանել :Victory: 
Հուսով եմ (ու համարյա համոզված եմ),որ Բրեդը,այնուամենայնիվ , դեռ իր կյանքում շատ անգամներ Օսկարի կհավակնի ու կհաղթի էլ... :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Իսկ ես հավանեցի «Բենջամին Բաթոն» ֆիլմը։  Փիլիսոփայական, ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմ էր։


Իսկ տեղ-տեղ մի քիչ ձգձգված չթվաց? :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

Իսկ Բաբելոնը ով է տեսել?:Հավանել եք?:
 Ես չէի ասի , որ շատ տպավորված եմ  , բայց համենայն դեպս ֆիլմի մասին ընդհանուր կարծիքս դրական է:
 Ամենաշատը տպավորվել է հիվանդանոցում Բրեդի մասնակցությամբ տեսարանը (հեռախոսով խոսելիս),լավ է խաղոււմ :Love: ,երկու աղքատ երեխաների պատմություն , Քեյթ Բլանշետի հոգնած ու հուսահատ հայացքը մինչև կրակոցը , չին աղջկա պատմությունը(չնայած ես նրան այդպես էլ չհասկացա :Think: )
 ՈՒմեկ էլ երաժշտությունը...Ասես թեթև քամու մի մասը լիներ... :Love:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իսկ Բաբելոնը ով է տեսել?:Հավանել եք?:
>  Ես չէի ասի , որ շատ տպավորված եմ  , բայց համենայն դեպս ֆիլմի մասին ընդհանուր կարծիքս դրական է:
>  Ամենաշատը տպավորվել է հիվանդանոցում Բրեդի մասնակցությամբ տեսարանը (հեռախոսով խոսելիս),լավ է խաղոււմ,երկու աղքատ երեխաների պատմություն , Քեյթ Բլանշետի հոգնած ու հուսահատ հայացքը մինչև կրակոցը , չին աղջկա պատմությունը(չնայած ես նրան այդպես էլ չհասկացա)


Համաձայն եմ, էդ կտորում Բրեդն իսկապես շատ լավ ու շատ հուզիչ է խաղում! Բայց "Բաբելոնը" վերջերս դիտեցի ОРТ-ով ու չհավանեցի! Քաղաքականությունն էր երևի մեջը շատ-շատ, հետո թույլ էր, ինչքան պատմությունները սրել էին, էնքան ֆիլմը դրանից թուլացել էր, որովհետև արհեստականությունն էր շատացել... գաղափարը լավն է` երկրագունդը կարծես դուրս է թռել իր ուղեծրից, տարբեր ազգերի մարդկանց պատմությունները միմյանց է կապում զենքը` հրացանը, ամենուր բարոյական-հոգեկան շեղումներ են, ճգնաժամ ապրող ճակատագրեր... բայց մեկ է` արհեստական էր, չէր ազդում:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Համաձայն եմ, էդ կտորում Բրեդն իսկապես շատ լավ ու շատ հուզիչ է խաղում! Բայց "Բաբելոնը" վերջերս դիտեցի ОРТ-ով ու չհավանեցի! Քաղաքականությունն էր երևի մեջը շատ-շատ, հետո թույլ էր, ինչքան պատմությունները սրել էին, էնքան ֆիլմը դրանից թուլացել էր, որովհետև արհեստականությունն էր շատացել... գաղափարը լավն է` երկրագունդը կարծես դուրս է թռել իր ուղեծրից, տարբեր ազգերի մարդկանց պատմությունները միմյանց է կապում զենքը` հրացանը, ամենուր բարոյական-հոգեկան շեղումներ են, ճգնաժամ ապրող ճակատագրեր... բայց մեկ է` արհեստական էր, չէր ազդում:


 Առանձին տեսարաններ կային , որ լավն էին , ընդհանուր գաղափարը նույնպես,բայց,ոնց որ նշեցիր,ֆիլմը մի տեսակ արհեստական էր:Իմիջիայլոց,իմ կարծիքով,նույն պրոբլեմն ունի նաև Բենջամին Բատոնը:

----------


## Chuk

Բենջամին Բաթոնը փիլիսոփայական կինո է, այնտեղի «արհեստականությունները» կարևոր չեն  :Smile:  Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, իհարկե:

----------

Jarre (25.02.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բենջամին Բաթոնը փիլիսոփայական կինո է, այնտեղի «արհեստականությունները» կարևոր չեն  Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, իհարկե:


Անկեղծ ասած չհասկացա միտքդ:: :Blush:

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի  քանի  օր  առաջ  Բրեդ  Փիթը  Կաննի  կինոփառատոնում  ներկայացրեց  իր 
 նոր  `Inglorious bastards(Անփառունակ  սրիկաներ) ֆիլմը : Բացի Բրեդից , պրեմիերային  ներկա էին  նաև  Դայանա Կրուգերը , Քվենտին   Տարանտինոն  ու իհարկե  Անջելինա Ջոլին: 
  Ինտերնետում  լուրեր են  պտտվում ,
(http://www.vovremya.info/news/1243090777.html) թե  Ջոլին պատրաստվում  է հայ  երեխայի որդեգրել , իհարկե  այս  լուրը  խիստ կասկածելի  եմ  համարում ,բայց հետաքրքիր է , թե ինչպես է  այն  , այնուամենայնիվ , տարածվել... :Tongue:  :Think:

----------

Dorian (25.05.2009), Jarre (23.05.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Է~հ, ծերացան... բայց երրորդ նկարը շա~տ լավն է  :Love: 

հա դե, չեմ զարմանա, հայերն իրենց համար կամբոջացու չափ էկզոտիկ են  :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Է~հ, ծերացան... բայց երրորդ նկարը շա~տ լավն է 
> 
> հա դե, չեմ զարմանա, հայերն իրենց համար կամբոջացու չափ էկզոտիկ են


Բայց  հետաքրքիրն էնա , որ  erevan.ru -ն ինչ-որ ամերիկյան  կայքի տեղեկության  վրայա հենվում :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Է~հ, ծերացան... բայց երրորդ նկարը շա~տ լավն է 
> 
> հա դե, չեմ զարմանա, հայերն իրենց համար կամբոջացու չափ էկզոտիկ են


Քանի  գնում ա , տարիքային  տարբերությունը ավելի բացահայտ ա երևում , Բրեդը Անջելինայից 12 տարով  մեծա :Shok:  :

----------


## Hripsimee

Դայանա Կրյուգերի շորը  լավնա չէ... :Love:

----------


## Dorian

> Դայանա Կրյուգերի շորը լավնա չէ...


Ինչի Ջոլիի շորը վատն էր, երբ Կաննի կարմիր գորգի վրայով անցավ...  :Love:  Գժական էր... Տակից էլ սաղ երևում էր  :Blush:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ինչի Ջոլիի շորը վատն էր, երբ Կաննի կարմիր գորգի վրայով անցավ...  Գժական էր... Տակից էլ սաղ երևում էր


Դե Ջոլին մրցակցությունից դուրսա... :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

Եվ  նորից  հայ  երեխայի  որդեգրման  բազմաչարչար թեման… :Xeloq: 

_Ի՞ՆՉ ԿԼԻՆԻ, ԵՐԲ ԱՆՋԵԼԻՆԱ ՋՈԼԻՆ ԵՐԵԽԱ ՈՐԴԵԳՐԻ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՑ_ 

  Աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարության երեխաների հիմնահարցերի բաժնի պետ Լենա Հայրապետյանը տեղյակ չէր, որ հոլիվուդյան հայտնի դերասանների ընտանիքը` Անջելինա Ջոլին և Բրեդ Փիթը, ցանկություն են հայտնել երեխա որդեգրել Հայաստանից: Լենա Հայրապետյանը Panorama.am-ին ասաց, որ որդեգրման հարցերով հանրապետական հանձնաժողովում նման հարց չի քննարկվել: «Եթե քննարկվեր, մենք տեղյակ կլինեինք», - նկատեց նախարարության աշխատակիցը: 

Նշենք, որ հոլիվուդյան աստղերի ծանոթներից մեկը լրատվամիջոցներին ասել է, որ նրանք Հայաստանն են ընտրել երեխա որդեգրելու համար, քանի որ այստեղ բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուկներ չեն լինում: 

Լենա Հայրապետյանը Panorama.am-ին վստահեցրեց, որ դերասանների ընտանիքը իրենց համար արտոնյալ չի համարվի և նրանք պարտավոր են անցնել որդեգրման համար պահանջվող բոլոր ընթացակարգերով: 

Ըստ Հայրապետյանի, նրանք պետք է ներկայացնեն կենսագրական բոլոր տվյալները, իրենց տարեկան եկամուտի մասին տեղեկատվություն, երաշխավորագիր, որ կարող են պահել երեխային և համապատասխան փաստաթուղթ դատվածության կամ դատված չլինելու մասին: «Եթե ամեն ինչ տեղն է ու սահուն է անցնում, ապա մեկ ամսում էլ երեխան կարող են որդեգրել», - նկատեց Լենա Հայրապետյանը: 

Պաշտոնյայի համար, Ջոլիի և Փիթի կյանքը վստահություն է ներշնչում: «Ինձ նրանք մեծ վստահություն են ներշնչում, քանի որ ինչպես լսել եմ, նրանք լավ են պահում իրենց որդեգրած երեխաներին», - հավելեց Լենա Հայրապետյանը: 

Նրա խոսքով, օտարերկրացիները որդեգրումներ իրականացնում են մանկատներից: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ հայտնի դերասանուհին երեխաներ սկսել է որդեգրել 2002-ից և այժմ ունի 3 որդեգրած երեխա` Կամբոջայից, Վիետնամից և Եթովպիայից: Նրանք, բացի այդ, ունեն իրենց սեփական երեք երեխաները:
Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

  Ես ինքս էս հոդվածից  եզրակացրի , որ  լուրը  ըստ  ամենայնի  ստահոդ  էր , որովետև , ինչպես նշվում է հոդվածում ,որդեգրման  հարցերով հանրապետական հանձնաժողովը  առաջին  անգամ է  լսում  նման բանի մասին: :Blush: 
Իսկ tert.am –ում  նույնիսկ նշում են , թե Ջոլին  ու  Բրեդը  արդեն եղել  են  Հայաստանում :LOL:  :LOL: -http://www.tert.am/am/news/2009/05/26/jolie/: Ինչ շուտ են  լուրերը տարածվում …. Էն ել սուտ… :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իսկ tert.am –ում  նույնիսկ նշում են , թե Ջոլին  ու  Բրեդը  արդեն եղել  են  Հայաստանում-http://www.tert.am/am/news/2009/05/26/jolie/: Ինչ շուտ են  լուրերը տարածվում …. Էն ել սուտ…


 :LOL:  Բա ոնց! Կաննից հետո ուղիղ թռիչքով եկան Երևան, այցելեցին Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիր, Հայֆիլմ, Ոսկե Ծիրան ու հյուրընկալվեցին Պռոշյանի Սուրիկի մոտ քյաբաբանոցում  :LOL:  :Xeloq:

----------

Hripsimee (27.05.2009), Jarre (27.05.2009), Yevuk (13.06.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Բա ոնց! Կաննից հետո ուղիղ թռիչքով եկան Երևան, այցելեցին Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիր, Հայֆիլմ, Ոսկե Ծիրան ու հյուրընկալվեցին Պռոշյանի Սուրիկի մոտ քյաբաբանոցում


Ամենածիծաղելին այն է, որ թերթում գրված է, որ Հայատանից են որդեգրում, քանի որ Հայաստանում թղթաբանությունն ավելի քիչ է  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բա ոնց! Կաննից հետո ուղիղ թռիչքով եկան Երևան, այցելեցին Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիր, Հայֆիլմ, Ոսկե Ծիրան ու հյուրընկալվեցին Պռոշյանի Սուրիկի մոտ քյաբաբանոցում


Ու  էտ  ընթացքում  ոչ ոք  ոչ տեսելա իրանց ոչ էլ... :Xeloq: 
Դե հայերն  ինչ  իմանան Ջոլին  ովա , Բրեդը ովա?? :Fool:

----------


## Hripsimee

Այսօր  Անջելինա Ջոլիի ու  Բրեդ  Փիթի  առաջին  դստեր  ծննդյան  տարեդարձն  է: 
Շայլոն  դառնում  է  3  տարեկան !!!! :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
  Այս  առիթով  ռուսական  կայքերից  մեկում  Շայլոյին նվիրված  հոդվածի  թարգմանությունն եմ տեղադրում , իսկ  ում  հետաքրքրում  է բնօրինակը , թող մտնի   այս  հասցեով -http://www.spletnik.ru/buzz/calendar/13395-kalendar-spletnika-malenkaja-da-udalenkaja.html.

_Փոքրիկ  Շայլոն_

   Երեխաները  շատ  արագ են  մեծանում , վերջերս լրացավ  Սուրի  Կրուզի  երեք  տարեկանը   , իսկ  ահա հիմա էլ  փոքրիկ  գեղեցկուհի  Շայլո Նուվել  Ջոլի  Պիտը  մեծանում  է  ևս  մեկ  տարուվ . այսօր  նա դառնում  է  3  տարեկան:
        Փոքրիկ  հրեշտակ  Շայլոն  դժվար  թե հասկանա , թե  ինչ  հայտնի են  իր  ծնողները  և  թե  ընդհանրապես ինչ  է  շուրջը  կատարվում: Ինչ  որ  է  ,  նա  արդեն ճանաչվել  է  աշխարհի  ամենաազդեցիկ   երեխան: Այս  կոչումը  նրան  շնորհել  է  Forbes  ամսագիրը  դեռ 2007  թվականին:
       2008-ին  իր  ծննդյան  օրվա  առթիվ  Շայլոն  հայտնվել  է միանգամից  երկու  ամսագրերի  շապիկներին  (  այսօր նույնը  կրկնվում է  պարբերաբար  ), իսկ  առաջին  անգամ նրա նկարները հանրությանն են  ներկայացվել  2007  թ-ին (US weekly ամսագրում):
      Շայլոյի  առաջին  նկարները  դարձան  աշխարհի  ամենաթանկարեք  լուսանկարները , Անջելինա  Ջոլին  ու  Բրեդ  Փիթը  վաճառեցին  դրանք  10  միլլիոն  դոլարով (իմիջիայլոց , երկվորյակներ  Վիվիենն  ու  Նոկսը նույնիսկ  մի  փոքր  գերազանցեցին  Շայլոյին , նրանց  առաջին  լուսանկարները 11 միլլիոն  դոլարի արժեք  ունեին , բայց  չէ՞  որ նրանք  երկուսով էին  :Wink:  ):
       Շայլոն   երեք  եղբայր  ունի  ու  երկու  քույր:  Այնուամենայնիվ  , այս  պահի  դրությամբ  նա  կարող  է  համարվել  Ջոլի-Փիթ  ազգանունը  կրող  ամենահայտնի  փոքրիկը : Չէ՞  որ նա , մի  կողմ  թողած  ամեն  ինչ , արդեն  դերասանական  փորձ  ունի . նա  նկարահանվել  է  իր  հոր  վերջին  կինոաշխատանքներից  մեկում` «Բենջամին  Բատտոնի  խորհրդավոր  պատմությունը » ֆիլմում:

----------


## Dayana

Ի՞նչ սիրուն պստլոյա  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ի՞նչ սիրուն պստլոյա


Ըհն , պստիկ  հրեշտակա... :Angel: 
Ներքևի երկրորդ նկարում  հայացքը լրիվ Բրեդիննա... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի քանի օր  առաջ  հեռուստացույցով  «12 կապիկ»  ֆիլմն էին  ցույց  տալիս :  Նախ ընդհանուր  ֆիլմն էր շատ  հետաքրքիր , մինչև  վերջ  կլանված նայեցի , իսկ  ֆիլմի  գաղափարը  որոշ չափով նմանեցրի  Վալլի  մուլտֆիլմին , երկուսն էլ հորդորում են  սիրել  երկիրը , մայր  երկրագունդը : Բայց ֆիլմի  մեջ  իմ  համար  հայտնություն  էր  Բրեդի խաղը ` կիսացնդածի դերում: :Tease: :
   Առաջին  անգամ էի  Բրեդին  իրեն  ոչ  հատուկ դերում  տեսնում ( չհաշված Սնետչը (Большой куш) ու Fight club-ը )  ու  իսկականից  ահավոր  լավ  ու  տպավորիչ  էր  խաղում : Հետո իմացա , որ էս  ֆիլմի  համար  Բրեդը   Երկրորդ պլանի   լավագույն դերակատարման  համար  Ոսկե  Գլոբուս  է  ստացել :Hands Up: 
  Մի  խոսքով , էս  ֆիլմի շնորհիվ ,  ինձ  համար  Բրեդի  Փիթի  կարիերայում ևս  մի  լավ  դերակատարում բացահայտեցի: :Love:

----------

Հայկօ (14.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

1 Մեծատառով ֆիլմ
"Շանոթացեք, Ջո Բլեք" "Знакомтесь, Джо Блэк" (Meet Joe Black), 1998  :Love:

----------

Hripsimee (13.06.2009), Jarre (13.06.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> 1 Մեծատառով ֆիլմ
> "Շանոթացեք, Ջո Բլեք" "Знакомтесь, Джо Блэк" (Meet Joe Black), 1998


  Համաձայն եմ  , հրաշալի  ֆիլմ է , ՄԵԾ_ՄԵԾ  տառերով :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
  Էնթնի Հոփկինսն ու  Բրեդ Փիթը  հրաշալի  զույգ են  կազմում , մանավանդ  առաջին  անգամ  նայելիս  խորը  տպավորություն  ես  ստանում , ոնց որ  լրիվ  ուրիշ  աշխարհ  ընկղմվես... :Love: 
   Պաշտում եմ  Peanut  butter-ի  պահը :Hands Up:  ու  մեկ էլ  առաջին  համբույրը... :Love:

----------

Ungrateful (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Համաձայն եմ  , հրաշալի  ֆիլմ է , ՄԵԾ_ՄԵԾ  տառերով
>   Էնթնի Հոփկինսն ու  Բրեդ Փիթը  հրաշալի  զույգ են  կազմում , մանավանդ  առաջին  անգամ  նայելիս  խորը  տպավորություն  ես  ստանում , ոնց որ  լրիվ  ուրիշ  աշխարհ  ընկղմվես...
>    Պաշտում եմ  Peanut  butter-ի  պահը ու  մեկ էլ  առաջին  համբույրը...


Հիանալի սցենար, հիանալի կատարում, հիանալի ֆիլմ  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հիանալի սցենար, հիանալի կատարում, հիանալի ֆիլմ


 Միակ  թերությունը  էն  պահերն  են , երբ  Բրեդը  պետքա  վախ  ներշնչի` 
հիշեցնելով , թե ինքը  ովա... :Shok:  Էտ  պահերին  Բրեդը մի  քիչ անհամոզիչա խաղում իմ  կարծիքով... :Blush:

----------


## Jarre

Մի քիչ շեղվեմ թեմայից։ Երկու հետաքրքիր նորություն Բրեդ Պիտից.

1) Բրեդ Պիտը և քաղաքականությունը

2) Օմսկի փողոցներում հայտնվել է Բրեդ Պիտի մետաղե մանիկենը ռուսական ՊԱՏ-ի (պետավտոտեսուչի) հագուստով

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.06.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մի քիչ շեղվեմ թեմայից։ Երկու հետաքրքիր նորություն Բրեդ Պիտից.
> 
> 1) Բրեդ Պիտը և քաղաքականությունը
> 
> 2) Օմսկի փողոցներում հայտնվել է Բրեդ Պիտի մետաղե մանիկենը ռուսական ՊԱՏ-ի (պետավտոտեսուչի) հագուստով


Ապրես  նորությունների համար :Smile: 
 Բրեդը էս  վերջերս  հաճախ է  քաղաքական  հարցերով  զբաղվում  :Hands Up: , իսկ  մանիկենի իմաստը  տենց էլ չհասկացա :Think:  ընդ  որում  ընտրել  են  իրա  երևի  թե  ամենաանհաջող  նկարը... :Bad:

----------


## Hripsimee

Քանի  որ  նորությունների  մասին  խոսք  գնաց… :Wink: 
1.Բրեդ Փիթը  զբաղեցրել է 9-րդ  տեղը  2009-ի  ամենաազդեցիկ  հայտնի մարդկանց ցանկում (Forbes ամսագրի  տվյալներով) : Առաջին  տեղում  Անջելինա  Ջոլին է :Ok:  , որկրորդում  Օպրա Ուինֆրին , իսկ  Բրեդին  ցուցակում  նախորդում  է Ջենիֆեր  Էնիսթոնը- http://www.popcornnews.ru/news/77977
2.Անջելինա Ջոլին ու Բրեդ Փիթը  ճանաչվել են ամենագեղեցիկ  հոլիվուդյան  զույգը (Etonline կայքի  կողմից) , ցուցակում  նշվել  են  նաև  Մարք Էնթնի- Ջենիֆեր  Լոպես զույգը: http://www.popcornnews.ru/news/78007 : Առանձնապես  հիացած չեմ  Մարկ Էնթնիի  արտաքին տվյալներով , բայց  հրաշալի  ձայն ու երգեր  ունի... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

Վերջերս պարզեցի , որ Բրեդ Փիթը հոլիվուդյան համարյա բոլոր գեղեցկուհի դերասանուհիների հետ միասին ֆիլմեր ունի,  ընդ որում բոլորի հետ այնքան գեղեցիկ զույգեր է կազմում , որ արդեն չեմ կարողանում  որոշել , թե որ մեկն էր ավելի գեղեցիկ... :Think:  :Think: 
Սկեսեմ  Կետրին  Զետա  Ջոնսից (Օուշենի 12 ընկերները)

----------


## Hripsimee

Բրեդ Փիթը և Ջուլիա Ռոբերթս (Մեքսիկացին)

----------


## Աշխեն

Բրեթ Պիտը հիմա էլ երկրորդն ամենավայելուչն տղամարդնա   Բարակ Օբամայից հետո :LOL: 
Փոխարենը առաջիննա ամենացանկահարույց հայրիկ անվանակարգում :Love: 
դե ըստ TV-մոլի :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

Հելենա Բոնեմ Կարտերի հետ- Բելատրիսա Լեստրենջ Փոթթերասերների համար :Wink:  (Մարտական ակումբ)

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի քիչ քաղաքական հայացքներից
 Բրեդ Փիթը հայտնի է որպես  Օբամայի կողմնակից (պապարացիների  նախընտրական ժամանակաշրջանի նկարներից մեկում Բրեդը Օբամայի նկարը ձեռքին շրջում էր իր մոտոցիկլով)
 

Իսկ  այ Անջելինինի  վերաբերյալ  վերջերս լուրեր էին  պտտվում, թե  Անջելինան (ով , իմիջիայլոց , շատ լուրջ է վերաբերվում քաղաքականությանը) չի հավանում Օբամայի  քաղաքականությունը:
  Այս  լուրերը որոշ  չափով  հաստատվեցին,երբ վերջերս Ջոլին  Թայմ ամսագրում Դարֆուրի  մասին  իր  հոդվածում  մտահոգություն էր  հայտնում  նախագահի    ծրագրերի  մասին Դարֆուրի հետ  կապված:
  Ջոլին ` որպես  Բարի  կամքի դեսպան , մի անգամ չէ որ  եղել է Դարֆուրում և  հետևաբար  քաջատեղյակ է այնտեղի վիճակից:
_ - Ես  հավատում եմ , որ  նախագահ  Օբաման  և  նրա  հատուկ  պատվիրակ Սքոտ Գրաթիոնը կանեն  լավագույնը այս  երկրամասին  խաղաղություն  բերելու  համար: Նրանց  քաղաքականությունը , սակայն ,  որոշ  հարցերի տեղիք է  տալիս: 
Ինչ  զարգացում է կրել Սուդանի  նկատմամբ  արդարություն ապահովումը  նախագահ  Օբամայի ու կառավարության կողմից? Եվ երբ  կառավարությունը  ասում  է ,որ մտադրված է աշխատել ''Դարֆուրի  մարդկանց  կյանքը  լավացնելու  ուղղությամբ'' , ես կցանկանայի իմանալ , թե  որոնք  են  այդ  կոնկրետ  միջոցներն , որովհետև  վիճակը Դարֆուրում այս  պահի  դրությամբ  ավելի  վատ  լինել չի  կարող:
Ջոլին  նաև  ավելացրել է , որ  կառավարությունը կարող էր  փրկել 300 000 կյանք , բայց  փոխարենը որոշեց աջակցել  ռազմական  գործերին:_
Ասյտեղ ավելի մանրամասն`(անգլերենով)
http://www.pittwatch.com/angelina-jo...r-in-newsweek/

----------


## Hripsimee

Անջելինան ու  Բրեդը  Յունիսեյֆի  կազմակերպած  երեկույթին: Բրեդի մորուքը նոր` Կորած քաղաք Z ֆիլմի համար է

----------


## DVG

Բրեդ Փիթ...լեգենդար դերասան, որին ես այդպես էլ չսիրեցի  :Smile:  բայց մեկ ա, չեմ կարա չընդունեմ, որ տաղանդավոր դերասան ա ու ես իր մասնակցությամբ շատ ֆիլմեր սիրում եմ   :Smile:  Սիրում եմ «Արևի մյուս կողմը», «Տասներկու կապիկը», «Յոթը» , «Մեքքսիկացին» (դե ախր ստեղ Ջուլիա Ռոբերթսն  ա խաղում  :Smile:  ), չեմ սիրել Օուշենները, վերջերս նայեցի «Բենջամին Բաթոնի առեղծվածային պատմություն» ֆիլմը, որ, իմիջիայլոց, որպես ֆիլմ այդքան էլ չհավանցեի, բայց որպես սցենար, որպես գաղափար, հիանալի էր և Բրեդ Փիթն էլ իր գործը լավ էր կատարել...բայց մեկա, կարծում եմ` որ ճիշտ էր, որ այդ դերի համար չստացավ Օսկար...լաավ, շեղվեցի  :Smile:  էսքանը երևի  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բրեդ Փիթ...լեգենդար դերասան, որին ես այդպես էլ չսիրեցի  բայց մեկ ա, չեմ կարա չընդունեմ, որ տաղանդավոր դերասան ա ու ես իր մասնակցությամբ շատ ֆիլմեր սիրում եմ   Սիրում եմ «Արևի մյուս կողմը», «Տասներկու կապիկը», «Յոթը» , «Մեքքսիկացին» (դե ախր ստեղ Ջուլիա Ռոբերթսն  ա խաղում  ), չեմ սիրել Օուշենները, վերջերս նայեցի «Բենջամին Բաթոնի առեղծվածային պատմություն» ֆիլմը, որ, իմիջիայլոց, որպես ֆիլմ այդքան էլ չհավանցեի, բայց որպես սցենար, որպես գաղափար, հիանալի էր և Բրեդ Փիթն էլ իր գործը լավ էր կատարել...բայց մեկա, կարծում եմ` որ ճիշտ էր, որ այդ դերի համար չստացավ Օսկար...լաավ, շեղվեցի  էսքանը երևի


 Իսկ  Ջեսսի  Ջեյմսի  սպանությունը  նայել ես? Մի քիչ դանդաղ ընթացող  կինոյա ,բայց Բրեդի  խաղը իսկականից շատ լավնա... :Love: 
 Տարօրինակա,բայց հենց  Բենջամին  Բաթոնում ինձ իրա խաղը էնքան էլ տպավորիչ չթվաց , ավելի տպավորիչ են *Աշնանային լեգենդները* , Սնետչը , Այրելուց հետո կարդալ(Ջոն Մալկովիչի), 12 կապիկը...

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող դերասանուհիների մասին գրառումը տեղափոխվել է Նորություններ՝ դեսից-դենից թեմա, դրան հաջորդող քննարկումը ջնջվել է:*

----------

